# Where to take donations?



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

We have a bag of clothes and some toys we were going to take to Goodwill but does anyone know where we could take this to give to victims?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

ejr13 said:


> We have a bag of clothes and some toys we were going to take to Goodwill but does anyone know where we could take this to give to victims?


http://cbs2.com/firewatch/local_story_296123512.html


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks. The Red Cross only takes money or voluteers but they listed a few places if other are interested.

" • Donation of Goods (thru Red Cross) – The American Red Cross does not have the capacity to accept or collect, and does not actively solicit individual in-kind donations (such as clothes, shoes, toys, etc) in times of disaster. Direct financial donations to the Red Cross are the best way to assist victims of disaster. (See below for Donation of Goods options with other agencies.)

Businesses who are interested in making bulk donations of needed items may contact Paulette Platis at 714/481-5370 or by email at [email protected]. 

For other options, please see Donation of Goods below. 

• Food Donation Drop Off Sites (as of 10-24-07):

Community Action Partnership Food Bank (12640 Knott Ave., Garden Grove, CA 92841)

Second Harvest (426 A Almond, Orange, CA 92866)

Rescue Mission/Village of Hope M-F 8am-6pm - non-perishable food or gift certificates for food (1 Hope Dr., Tustin, CA)

• Donation of Goods (as of 10-24-07):

Community Action Partnership Food Bank - accepting personal items, hygiene kits (toiletries, shaving kits, etc.), diapers, clothing, household goods (12640 Knott, Garden Grove, CA 92841)

Working Wardrobes (11614 Martens River Circle, Fountain Valley, CA 92708)"


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

ejr13 said:


> The Red Cross only takes money...
> 
> "The American Red Cross does not have the capacity to accept or collect, and does not actively solicit individual in-kind donations (such as clothes, shoes, toys, etc) in times of disaster.


 If they did it would make it so much harder to siphon off the slush.


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

If you're in San Diego area, I believe the Salvation Army is taking such donations and distributing them to the evacuation sites.


----------

